# thompson contender/encore/g2



## doug59 (Dec 25, 2007)

hello everyone, i'm thinking about a thompson contender type pistol. but am completly unfamiliar with which came first, which is better , which ones will interchange with the other, and what cal. options they have. mainly the last two questions. thanks for the help. doug


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

all the answers to your questions are on the thompson/center web site

i know i just went thru it last week because my friend has a t/c in .45-70 cal and i was thinking about one also!


----------



## doug59 (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks for the site, will the encore barrels fit the g2 contender pistol frame. thanks doug.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Barrels for the Encore and Contender are not interchangable.


----------



## doug59 (Dec 25, 2007)

well i'd like to try the 308, but i'll go with the g2 for the 223 ,44 mag ,357 mag and 22 lr. and the older contender barrels will work on the g2. thank you guys , doug


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

doug59 said:


> well i'd like to try the 308, but i'll go with the g2 for the 223 ,44 mag ,357 mag and 22 lr. and the older contender barrels will work on the g2. thank you guys , doug


The older contender barrels will go on the G2 frame but the G2 barrels will not go on the older conterder frames. From what I've seen, there are more choices in barrels for the encore then the contender. Especially aftermarket.


----------



## doug59 (Dec 25, 2007)

i thought there were only about ten or so for the encore mainly rifle cal. other than the 44 mag. keep in mind i just want a pistol, i'll double check the site i got from hideit. are they double or single action.thanks doug


----------

